# Recurrent miscarriage- anything work ?



## Vnt (Jun 15, 2016)

I have had a stillbirth (24 weeks due to abruption) followed by two healthy pregnancies, followed by 14 miscarriages (usually 6-7 weeks) . All standard recurrent miscarriage testing normal. Diagnosed as PCOS. High N k cells, high cytokines in the Chicagobloods and weak positive in LAD testing. Karyotyping normal and any miscarriage tissue tested normal as well as two PGS IVF cycles (all other 12 miscarriages after spontaneous pregnancies ) . I have taken clexane, asprin, progesterone, metaformin, predisinone, intralipids and Hydroxychloroquine in some combinations . Looking for advice on what immune protocol anyone else used that had so many miscarriages that worked . I have a prescription of Humira that I’m going to take for the one frozen embryo left - but just wondering if anyone else used any other treatments or medications that worked and if you did do you mind me asking what doctor prescribed these?thanks in advance


----------

